# Wheel Hub Bearing and Transmission Leak and I'm on my 2nd Cruze



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been having a humming noise coming from the front of the car for the past 2 weeks. I jacked the car up this morning and took the left front tire off to inspect and see if anything obvious was wrong. When I crawled all the way under the vehicle I noticed that the transmission appeared to be leaking right where the case splits. Anyways I took it to the dealer, turns out that the drivers side wheel hub bearing needed replaced. When I brought up the transmission issue they said that they are going to replace the transmission. I'm not due for an oil change for another 500 miles so I told them that I would have this done in a few weeks. The leak is not horrible but with the car only having 14,500 miles on it this should not be happening. As the title of this post states: "Im on my 2nd Cruze" When I picked up my first cruze and drove it home for the first time the engine block cracked with 33 miles on the vehicle. I immediately got a replacement obviously. This is a little worrying to me that the transmission now needs to be replaced. Are there any laws in effect that pertain to this sort of scenario? Buybacks or something??? I should not be having these types of major issues with a vehicle that only has 14,500 miles on it. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Not really, sometimes there are just bad parts or mistakes in assembly. It is just bad luck that it keeps happening to you. There thousands of cars out there with few or no issues for every one that has major problems in all car manufacturers and styles. sometimes stuff just breaks, at least they are making good on it. My advice is calm down, let them fix it and move on and stop clinging to the belief a car with low mileage cannot break, especially a run of the mill, mass produced economy car. You want $50,000 car reliability buy a $50,000 car. Even then there are piles of high end cars that have all sorts of issues too. The more complicated cars get the more you will see it, accept it, it is a fact of life.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seems odd the transmission would have to be replaced for a gasket leak. Either way this is exactly why there is a warranty.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wheel bearings can have short lifespans. I replaced fronts 3 times on a previous car before finding one that lasted more than 2000 miles. 

The transmission seems odd. If they want to risk GM making them eat the cost of a new transmission, well it's up to them. 

Sorry to hear about your issues, though! At least they're getting fixed in a timely fashion.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Time to sit down and think this over rationally. 

The Cruze sells at over 200k per year. So 200k cars and two front hubs per car so 400k wheel bearings are produced for them. You will not find anybody anywhere that can make 400k wheel bearings and not have some end up defective. In fact, a defect rate of less than 2% is excellent. But that's still 8k bearings that will go bad prematurely. The same scenario applies for your previous car's engine issue and this cars transmission leak. There is also a TSB released in April about auto tranny leaks at the torque converter housing. An updated torque converter seal is used. I think the dealership should be checking that out further. 

In the past 3 months I've seen some things come through our shop that would put things in perspective. A 2012 Civic with 31,000 kms and a bad front wheel bearing. A 2013 Highlander with less than 3,000 kms and total transmission failure. A 2013 Fusion 4 cyl with a head gasket oil leak at it's first oil change interval of 6,000 kms. 

GM didn't increase the powertrain warranty a few years ago because they felt they had to. They upped the powertrain warranty because they've made great strides in powertrain quality and therefore would not be losing money by extending the warranty. Everything in the business comes down to money.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ what he said, and like I said, sometimes stuff just breaks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi 1902Brooks

My name is Jackie and I am the Chevrolet rep for this forum. I am very sorry that this has been your experience. I would like to help you. Would you like me to start a file to document this issue that you are having with your vehicle. If you would like my help please send me (by private message) your VIN, current mileage, your name and address and the dealer that you are working with. I will do my best to assist you in getting this resolved and ensuring that you are a happy Chevrolet Cruze owner once again.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I dropped off my car to the dealer this past thursday August 1st to get an oil change, tire rotation and the transmission replaced. The first thing the guy asks me is if the transmission was still leaking. First off Im not an idiot, Im an aircraft mechanic for the largest airline in the world and when something leaks you R&R that part. No if's and's or but's about it. I was the one that discovered the transmission leak to begin with. I was shocked by him asking me that question.Then he asks me if I am going to wait. I politely told him no and that I would like a rental car just as they told me a few weeks ago when I was in to get the wheel bearing replaced. It has been 3 days and no one from the dealership has contacted me to give me an update. I would at the very least expect a phone call saying that they are waiting on parts or something..... I called them a week in advance to schedule the appt. I am a very patient person but my patience is running very thin. I am very shocked with the poor customer service that i have been delt. Im on my 2nd Chevy Cruze now and they have both suffered major issues. (checkout my other posts) Needless to say that once i get my car back that it will never be the same. My first new car buying experience has been ruined. I am seriously considering another vehicle. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy is making so many Cruzen that spare transmissions are apparently taking up to a month to receive and install. There just aren't that many failures and when one has to be replaced it has to come from the same plant that's making the transmissions for the assembly plant. Personally I'm really surprised you had two bad cars back to back. I've been driving GMs since 1985 and never had one bad from the factory. (I'd probably still be driving Pontiacs if Pontiac hadn't been sacrificed to the Bankruptcy Gods.)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What dealer is this, and have you followed up with anybody else besides the dealer?


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Believe it or not it is the same dealership that sponsored Days of Thunder.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I have spoken with GM customer service once since the car has been at the dealer. If this takes a month i will be upset to no end. Maybe 3rd time is a charm if I decide to get yet another Cruze....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it this dealership
Chevrolet Car Dealer - Charlotte, NC | Rick Hendrick City Chevrolet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It would be real interesting to know where the exact leak location is. Also, do you have an automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Its an automatic and yes that is the dealership.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

After getting no updates what so ever on the status of my Cruze I ended up getting the car back Monday August 5th. The official repair states the leak was coming from the torque converter housing gasket and a slight leak from the torque converter seal. Does anyone know if the transmission has to be opened up to get to the torque converter? I don't know much about transmissions but it looks like they also replaced the transmission fluid and the filter so I'm assuming they had to split the case open. I would have thought they would R&R the transmission. This is not the first documented case of the torque converter seal failing. Very frustrating to have to pull the transmission on a 15,000 mile vehicle especially considering my first cruze was replaced due to a cracked engine block at 33 miles. I'm really questioning the reliability of this particular vehicle. What are the requirements for GM to issue a TSB or recall? This is a very serious issue and needs to be addressed. I'm really not sure if I want to keep a vehicle that has had this extensive service at such an early stage. What is someone going to say if I ever try to sell the vehicle after they look at the history of the vehicle? What do you guys think? Should I exchange the vehicle?


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

It sounds like you are pretty bitter! Did you call and ask for updates and not get them or wait for them to call? And personally I wouldn't worry about it, you have 85,000 miles of warranty left..


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I am pretty bitter..... I waited for a phone call from them and I don't believe I should have to call them.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

They also did not even have my 15k oil change or tire rotation on the work order. That was the original reason that I brought it in for service..... I get the impression that all they know how to do at this dealership is change oil and put air in the tires and then they expect a 5 star customer rating from the surveys. If they would slow down just a little bit they could provide a lot better customer service.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another darned Stealership that just does not care about giving a sucker an even break . I would'nt be going back to them any time soon , At All costs find a Stealership that can provide you with better human comforts . After all it is your property , and you should feel safe driving it until it implodes all over the road in front of a semi doing ninety nine when the speed limit sign is posted double nickles . I hate Stealerships !

I should own one. Then I would not have to settle for mediocrity . I would just make every some ones settle for it . I'll be driving that Corvette .


----------

